# Table Saw Tyme



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Well groupe it is tyme to update my Ryobi BT-3000 table saw. I want 10" cabinet saw I think! What is the general consenses? ,I am just getting started back in woodworking, just a hobbiest. I guess you could classify me as a beginner woodpecker. Any advise given will be taken seriously.

Best Regards and great holiday wishes to each and every one.

George Cole
AKA
George II


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

You think picking out a router is hard well the table saw is harder yet,,it's one of the tools in the shop you need to use b/4 you can do just about anything on the router table..or just about anything in the shop..

All I can say is get the best you can...not the higher end ones but something in the center of it all...this is one tool that's hard to try out b/4 you buy it..unless you can find one in good used one in good shape and you can cut a board or two b/4 you put the money in his pocket...the real key for me is the fence and the HP,,,they all turn but some don't cut true...that's why it sometimes best to find a good used one that someone has upgraded the fence...and as added a item or two ...moving sale is the best.........they don't want to pack it up and drag it with them... 

But don't get it off eBay try http://losangeles.craigslist.org/ to start with...select your city and start the digging..

Here's a great one ,just one of many 
http://denver.craigslist.org/tls/517795101.html


=====


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey George. Bj is correct in that one of the first considerations for a table saw is the fence. If the fence isn't good you will never get a decent cut as well as being unsafe (kick-back). Along that same line it should have a riving knife and blade guard, both huge safety items. Another important consideration is the motor. If the horsepower is too low it will bog down on you with heavy cuts. There are many good brands available such as Jet, Delta, General, Grizzly, Sawstop.... the list goes on. If you have the room a cabinet model is a great saw otherwise a contractor saw will work too. It all depends on what you will be using it for. Since this is a considerable investment, I would suggest you do a lot of research to find out what will fit your budget and the type of work you will be doing now and in the future. Merry Christmas and good luck on your quest. Let us know what you end up with.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Couple things to think about. First no sense in buying a new one if you don't upgrade. First... how much room do you have? That's a major factor. The natural step up from where you are is a Contractor table saw. Usually a 1 1/2 HP motor comes with these. The down side is they have a large footprint due to the motor hanging out the back. You don't want it where it will be getting banged into and screwing up the alignment. The next step up is one of the new Hybrid table saws. Great saws usually 1 1/2 - 2 HP saws. Great alternative to a cabinet saw and has a smaller footprint than a contractor saw. Next step up is a cabinet saw. Lot's more money new and usually 2 -3 HP and even higher. Just a few things to think about... Fences are just as important as the saw itself.. I prefer the T-Square type fences at least. 

Corey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

George, if I was going to replace my Craftsman saw table I would give top consideration to the new SawStop saws. There is a contractors version and a cabinet version. Other brands of saws can be refit with a SawStop device. If you are not familiar with these products, this is the difference between having all your fingers and not having them. No matter how careful you are or how good your saw is there is always a chance of kickback or slipping. I have a mangled push stick that I keep to remind me how much I value my fingers. Whatever table you end up with make sure it is adjusted properly and stay safe.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

Talking about safety on the table saw here's a home made device that really works well.. see snapshot below...(sorry it's not a real good shot of the device but I sure you can made it out )..like many users of the table saw we take off the blade guard/wood splitter on the table saw, I know it's no no ,but many do it like I have done,,,when you rip stock it can get trapped between the blade and the fence and it can shoot right at you.. with the hold down in place it WILL NOT , if you take your hands off the stock or remove the push stick and it will Not move backwards, I have two of them for the table saw(s), one is 3/4" wide and one is 1/4" wide, both made with maple,,,,,both screw into a wood sub fence that's bolted to the main fence.

It's one of the best jigs I have in the shop...and a real finger saver...

Note***if you want a better snapshot of it just ask ..

========


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Just a couple weeks ago someone bought a Jet JTS-10. Darned if I can find the post.
It was $700.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike 

I think is was Router Is Still My Name, but I'm not 100% sure 
He got one and then took it back and then got the Jet I think..

==========


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Guys, thanx for all the great help. I have 600 sq. ft. to work with a well as 200 amp service both 110 and 220. I am actually taking 600 sq. ft. from my 950 sq. ft. detached garage. It has a 12 ft ceiling. It still needs insulation and wall boards. Any suggestions will be appreciated. Bob, when the phrase " He Who Dies With The Most Toys Wins." used you for the example. I am sure there are others.
Thanks again guys Your the greatest,
George II
George Cole..


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

My first consideration would have to be table size, then the fence.

Just my $0.02 worth.


Hi Mike, just watched the hot dog video, that is definetly a big plus for safety. :sold: Now if only my money tree would grow a little bigger.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Hamlin said:


> My first consideration would have to be table size, then the fence.
> 
> Just my $0.02 worth.
> 
> ...


 Thanx Ken,
I am in the process of sussing out the hybrid saw, the fence, I have looked at the Bessemer fence, why is that sucker so damn expensive?

George


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

It was "Router is still my name"

Here's a snapshot of his new table saw 

http://www.routerforums.com/60111-post18.html

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/6378-about-time.html


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Yep. That's the one.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18477


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

I've settled on the " Grizzly GO478". Amazon has some good reviews with one negative review, probably the same [email protected]*hole that reviewed the CMT cabinet.
Thanks again for the help. and Happy Holidays to each and everyone.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Bob,
Thanks, when you get tyme please send me the photo.
Regards,
George




bobj3 said:


> Hi George
> 
> Talking about safety on the table saw here's a home made device that really works well.. see snapshot below...(sorry it's not a real good shot of the device but I sure you can made it out )..like many users of the table saw we take off the blade guard/wood splitter on the table saw, I know it's no no ,but many do it like I have done,,,when you rip stock it can get trapped between the blade and the fence and it can shoot right at you.. with the hold down in place it WILL NOT , if you take your hands off the stock or remove the push stick and it will Not move backwards, I have two of them for the table saw(s), one is 3/4" wide and one is 1/4" wide, both made with maple,,,,,both screw into a wood sub fence that's bolted to the main fence.
> 
> ...


----------

